# R5 Firmware 1.5.2 is out



## Rofocale (Mar 17, 2022)

キヤノン：ダウンロード｜EOS R5 ファームウエア Version 1.7.0


EOS R5 ファームウエアの変更内容を説明しているページです。



cweb.canon.jp


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 17, 2022)

このファームウエアは、以下の変更を盛り込んでおります。


RF800mm F5.6 L IS USM、RF1200mm F8 L IS USMに、エクステンダー RF1.4x、またはエクステンダー RF2xを装着したときのAF精度を最適化しました。
Upgrade to the AF when the RF800 F5.6, RF1200 F8, RF1.4x extender or the RF2x extender are attached.

人物の瞳検出の安定性を向上しました。
Improvement to stability of human eye detection.

動体撮影時のAFの追従性を向上しました。
Improved AF tracking when shooting moving objects.


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 17, 2022)

I was just going to create a post. Just grabbed 1.5.2 for the R6.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 17, 2022)

Shot about 20 shots of my cat walking across the living room and had about 2 out of 20 shots that were sharp on the eye. My daughter got home from school and had her walk and then run and jump, and all,but one, are severely OOF, all back focused.

I don’t know what Canon is doing to claim any improvement, but I’m about done with this BS.

I shoot much less nowadays as I’m more invested in another hobby, it just isn’t fun when I have to fight the gear to this extent.


----------



## Nelu (Mar 17, 2022)

I took 42 shots of my son walking towards me, in a backlit environment, with eye detection set for People. Of those, 4 were grossly out of focus but I think that was my fault. The rest were all in focus.
The shooting distance varied from about 5m to 3m and I used the RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1L IS USM lens.
P.S.
I added another 51 shots of Common Redpolls to my test and I have to confess that I'm impressed with my R5 now, being able to use Animal Eye Detection through bushes and branches.
I think my R5 is not pretty close in focus accuracy to my 1DX Mark III.
By the way, the firmware is posted here, I didn't have any problems downloading it:
usa.canon.com


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2022)

If it's not on the US, European and Japanese Canon sites and only on the Malaysian, perhaps they are using you as beta testers?


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> If it's not on the US, European and Japanese Canon sites and only on the Malaysian, perhaps they are using you as beta testers?


I got it from the US site.


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> If it's not on the US, European and Japanese Canon sites


I downloaded 1.5.2 from canon.de


----------



## jprusa (Mar 17, 2022)

It is on the USA web site now but I am going to wait.


----------



## definedphotography (Mar 17, 2022)

Surprised its not on the front page of the site. I know the site has changed hands, but that seems poor to not have it posted.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> I downloaded 1.5.2 from canon.de


It appeared today on the UK site. Strange as the release date is 11 March.


----------



## BBarn (Mar 17, 2022)

Thanks to all the beta testers. Looking forward to hearing the results. I have yet to upgrade from 1.4.0.


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 18, 2022)

Still awaiting US release. I live in Japan, so I guess we get the upload a few hours earlier.


AlanF said:


> If it's not on the US, European and Japanese Canon sites and only on the Malaysian, perhaps they are using you as beta testers?


the above link in the original post is to the Japanese site.


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 18, 2022)

Nelu said:


> I took 42 shots of my son walking towards me, in a backlit environment, with eye detection set for People. Of those, 4 were grossly out of focus but I think that was my fault. The rest were all in focus.
> The shooting distance varied from about 5m to 3m and I used the RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1L IS USM lens.
> P.S.
> I added another 51 shots of Common Redpolls to my test and I have to confess that I'm impressed with my R5 now, being able to use Animal Eye Detection through bushes and branches.
> ...


This was my experience with 1.5 and 1.5.1. About 2 in 10 are keepers. I haven’t tried yesterday’s release, but now I’m not so hopeful. I think others have had luck with rolling back to 1.4.1 and then installing the upgrade; although, it may take multiple attempts to get it. I tried it a few times, no joy. The camera has been shelved in anticipation of this update. 

Have to be honest myself, I’m in no mood to fight my camera either. I work in the art market and practice wildlife photography as a hobby. Having a reliable camera in our setup is a necessity for so many aspects of the job. I’ve lost confidence in the R5 and, by extension, canon.

Just mulling over whether or not the peace of mind I’d get from jumping ship to Sony is worth the hassle of selling all our canon bodies, accessories and lenses.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 18, 2022)

Rofocale said:


> Still awaiting US release. I live in Japan, so I guess we get the upload a few hours earlier.
> 
> the above link in the original post is to the Japanese site.


Confusion has arisen because you have repeated another thread which started when the update was posted only on the Malaysian Canon site, before the Japanese one etc https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/canon-eos-r5-firmware-v1-5-2.41339/ and there are now two parallel threads With near identical titles.


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Confusion has arisen because you have repeated another thread which started when the update was posted only on the Malaysian Canon site, before the Japanese one etc https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/canon-eos-r5-firmware-v1-5-2.41339/ and there are now two parallel threads With near identical titles.


By sheer minutes, so I imagine it was posted as I was writing mine and with Japan being an hour ahead of Malaysia the firmware was likely released here first. I don’t think there’s any confusion, though. At the time I made my post the firmware had not yet been released on the canon us site. It was still the 16th. Two threads? Oh my, the horror!


----------

